# Best food dehydrator for a placenta??



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

That pretty much sums it up - i did a quick google and there are dozens of types of dehydrators, which works the best?

Thanks!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think it really matters, so long as it has a meat setting. If that's the only reason you want one , you can also dry in the oven at a very low heat with the door slightly open


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

nope, shouldn't matter. We just have a relatively cheap Nesco one without any settings at all (just on and off) and mine came out fine. It took a little over 24 hrs.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

We just used the oven at the lowest setting for about a day. Worked great, no smell, super easy.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

We did the oven, too. Much cheaper than buying a food processor!


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

What did you put it on in the oven? What temp and how long did it take?


----------



## ehipdev (Jul 9, 2015)

*Excalibur 3926TB*

My family used a Excalibur 3926TB food dehydrator about 5 years, I high recommend it. If it's expensive, you can read some reviews about other food dehydrator in here to get the best


----------



## pajusteg (Jul 21, 2015)

We did the oven, too. Much cheaper than buying a food processor!


----------



## Savoie Neal (Sep 10, 2015)

food processo, good idea


----------

